# Is my stance TOO ducked??



## Vincent Gagnon (Dec 22, 2017)

TedBundy said:


> I finally got my own gear and I am extremely excited for this season! I usually rent and when I rent a ride burtons LTR board which is cambered and my stance is set to +24 -18. I currently bought an Arbor foundation which is a rocker system board.
> 
> I've read a lot that riding this ducked out may feel comfortable to me but will have some serious effects on my knees. Should I try to close the stance to around 15 -15? Or am I okay with what Im currently riding at?
> 
> Im looking to move into park and start hitting rails and boxes soon. Thanks!


m looking to move into park and start hitting rails and boxes soon. Thanks![/quote]

Well first, three questions: 

Do you fell comfortable and balanced when you are riding with this stance?
Does your knees hurts?
When you walk normally, did you ever noticed if your feet are more or less "ducked"?

I don't think there is a definitive answer to your question, honnestly, it depends.

I know that when I ride a directionnal, I prefer +21/-18, when I ride a twin, I prefer -18/-18.
I tried de -15/-15 (wich is a good place to start) but the way I naturally walk is more "ducked" and I felt uncomfortable.

In short: try different settings, and keep them for more then a few runs, different setting always feel kind of awkward at first, you need time to get use to it.

...and if a position is really bad for your your knees, you should be able to notice the discomfort.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Go with whats comfortable. 
Dial it in by consciously thinking if your feet want to rotate or move side to side. 
It's not too ducked if you don't think so.


----------



## Siphaeon (Oct 11, 2018)

IMHO, whatever is best for you. I remember a pro'ish guy back in the days (depending of the definition) who had this +8,+15 or something similarly 'stupid' stance and he felt most comfortable on that. Also if I recall right, Dewun Walsh had even more ducked stance than you and we all know how he rides so, again, whatever is best for you?
Still, finding the right stance can take time and it's highly recommended to take your time to find the most comfortable settings.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

^this...stances can change over time/progression


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

I spent last season riding +27 -9 but I might go back to +27 -6 next year.

I should add that I rode +27 +6 for years bit that did strain my knee a lot on occasion and I found that I could get a lot lower with a neg rear foot.


----------



## TedBundy (Dec 23, 2013)

BoardieK said:


> I spent last season riding +27 -9 but I might go back to +27 -6 next year.


Nice dude I always figured it could go all the way up to 30 for a reason. Everyone has a preference. Appreciate the feedback.


----------

